# Do you need HCG for post cycle? Alternative?



## Nick (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey guys I’m going to be starting my first cycle and was wonder if someone can give me advice/critique the pct. it’s basically everything I got from this forum just trying to shorten it and dumb it down and make sure I have the proper understanding.

also do you need to take HCG? Is there an alternative that I can take? 

taking test cyp w/ .5mg arimidex mon/Thursday for 10-12 weeks
and 30mg dianabol ED for for the first  4 weeks 

Stop test and Then taking hcg

week 12: 250 IUs 2x that week
Week 13: 250 IUs EOD
week 14: 500 IUs EOD

Stop hcg start nolva/clomid

Week 15: 100mg Clomid ED and 40mg Nolva ED
Week 16: 100mg Colmid ED and 40mg Nolva ED
Week 17: 50mg Clomid ED and 20mg Nolva ED
Week 18: 50mg Clomid ED and 20mg Nolva ED


i can take arimidex from the start of the cycle up until my last injection correct?


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 4, 2018)

Some people do an hcg blast before pct. Others run it twice a week 250iu mon, 250iu thurs during the cycle. You don’t technically need it but it helps you to recover so it’s a good idea to use it. You can take Adex as needed through out your cycle. Also your clomid is high the first two weeks you can just run it at 50mg.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Some people do an hcg blast before pct. Others run it twice a week 250iu mon, 250iu thurs during the cycle. You don’t technically need it but it helps you to recover so it’s a good idea to use it. You can take Adex as needed through out your cycle. Also your clomid is high the first two weeks you can just run it at 50mg.



is a blast like what I posted or what do you
mean by an HCG blast


----------



## Jin (Aug 4, 2018)

Nick said:


> is a blast like what I posted or what do you
> mean by an HCG blast


 

Blast is 1,000's of IU Ed for 5-7 days between last AAS pin and pct.  Old school. 

250iu 2x/wk while on cycle is the now favored method. 

Do not run it WITH pct because hcg is suppressive to your htpa.


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 4, 2018)

me personally I pop 1000 HCG a week while one and will do blast before pct


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> Blast is 1,000's of IU Ed for 5-7 days between last AAS pin and pct.  Old school.
> 
> 250iu 2x/wk while on cycle is the now favored method.
> 
> Do not run it WITH pct because hcg is suppressive to your htpa.



is there a Benifit to either one?


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Some people do an hcg blast before pct. Others run it twice a week 250iu mon, 250iu thurs during the cycle. You don’t technically need it but it helps you to recover so it’s a good idea to use it. You can take Adex as needed through out your cycle. Also your clomid is high the first two weeks you can just run it at 50mg.



other than the clomid is that a proper cycle and pct?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 4, 2018)

to have the best chance at full recover hcg clo/nolva is needed..At the end it comes down to what u can get..Pct drugs are often fake unless from a pharmacy


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 4, 2018)

Not to mention the giant shoe strings flying across the room


----------



## Jin (Aug 4, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> me personally I pop 1000 HCG a week while one and will do blast before pct



Typical gear head logic: more is better. 

Probably little benefit over 250iu/wk while on.


----------

